# Birthday Card! :)



## TuRtLE1924 (Jan 22, 2013)

So my birthday is in a couple of days. When I got to work my co-worker had a card waiting for me since she will not see me on my birthday. The funniest, cutest card I have ever received!







Awesome peeps


----------



## mctlong (Jan 22, 2013)

Heehee! Thats funny!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, good one!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 23, 2013)

That is funny!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy soon to be birthday Love the card.


----------



## TuRtLE1924 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Wellington! And so do I, it makes me laugh every time I look at it :-D


----------

